# New Stallion



## AshleyNicole (Feb 24, 2010)

I have never posted when we've bought new horses(although I love my horses and think we are lucky to have all of them




) but we are so excited about this guy I had to show him off. He is Cross Country Barracudda a five year old son of Lazy N Redboy. We are going to finish his HOF and hopefully he will have his first foal crop ever next year. We want to Thank Belinda Bagby for letting us purchase Bare.










We also bought three mares yesterday from SG miniatures, A '97 Roan Ranger daughter, an Egyptian King daughter and a Lazy N Redboy daughter. Thanks to Joe Spino and Al Glass for these three mares. They are a wealth of information on miniature horse history, before we knew it we had spent four hours talking about different bloodlines and their time at NFC. It was great to meet them.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 24, 2010)

congrats

what a nice fellow.I am sure your foals will be very nice.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats he's very pretty!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats! Sounds like you are building a very nice herd.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 25, 2010)

Many congratulations on all your new additions!!

Just love the look of your new boy





Anna


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Feb 25, 2010)

CONGRATULATION !!!!! Gorgeous boy!!!!!! I just LOVE









his color!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 25, 2010)

congratulations!!! Which RR daughter did you buy?


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations on all your lovely new horses - very nice selections!


----------



## AshleyNicole (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone… the Roan Ranger daughter is SG Rangers Classic Dancer. They told us that she might be bred but then they told us another one we got was bred and as soon as she saw our stallions she came into heat.

I love Bare's color to.. .He has some black on his front legs and in the top part of his mane. We are excited to see what he produces and to show him again this year.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 25, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations.... On your stallion and mares.[/SIZE]_


----------



## chandab (Feb 26, 2010)

AshleyNicole said:


> Thanks everyone… the Roan Ranger daughter is SG Rangers Classic Dancer. They told us that she might be bred but then they told us another one we got was bred and as soon as she saw our stallions she came into heat.


She may still be bred... I bred my AQHA mare, vet checked in foal, moved across two states, new place she was acting like she was in heat, call new vet to recheck her, still in foal; she just happens to be flirtatious yearround, pregnant or not. [she had a lovely filly at 357 days.]


----------

